# How to weather weather events.....



## DeclanDublin (27 Feb 2018)

I hate winter. I despise snow, ice and cold, and blasting winds.  Ye can keep yer cosy fireside chats and toasted marshmallows and tobogganing. I wished I lived in a warm country. Having said all that, I kinda love the way we get our drawers totally in a knot over weather 'events'.  I love the way we both underplay them,(describing the catastrophic weather as mere 'events'); and the way we overplay it; round de clock news reports by harried journalists almost in tears on de telly - step forward Teresa Mannion.  We clear the shops of bread, milk and batteries. If thermonuclear war ever does break out de Paddies will inherit (what's left) of the earth. Wots yer take on it all?


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Feb 2018)

I'm fortunate in that I can work from home, so that means I avoid some of the worst of the hassle of getting into work. The downside of that of course is that when other people can't work, I am still working, like during Hurricane Ophelia when our main office was shut.

Also, I think over a weekend I could enjoy a snowfall - from the cosy indoors. A walk outside on fresh fallen snow in the calm after the storm.

The problem will be if it lingers and turns into ice like back in 2010 (?) ... that was just a pain in the backside for about a week.

The TV news agencies are loving it... actual stuff to show! They have the same number of hours to broadcast if there's nothing happening, or something happening. This is at least something visual happening.


----------



## Firefly (27 Feb 2018)

The Beast from the East is causing me a world of pain.....I planted new daffs last Autumn and they are almost in bloom but now I fear the worst.


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2018)

Firefly said:


> The Beast from the East is causing me a world of pain.....I planted new daffs last Autumn and they are almost in bloom but now I fear the worst.


and those people in Syria think they have problems!


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2018)

According to the Indo the East of the country (where most of the people and nearly everyone that matters live) will get 50cm of snow (that's 19.68" in old money) on Thursday and Friday. That's a fair bit alright. Pets should either be brought indoors or shot before then.


----------



## Firefly (27 Feb 2018)

Purple said:


> According to the Indo the East of the country (where most of the people and nearly everyone that matters live)




bwahahahaha


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2018)

Queues for bread and milk are forming with outbreaks of panic like a Nutella sale in France.


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2018)

Personally I'm really looking forward to the red snow.


----------



## DeclanDublin (27 Feb 2018)

....one bullet for me, 9 for de kat Purple....it's been fun...'.and now the end is near.....'


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Feb 2018)

Ah, one of the biggest LIDLs in Dublin... no sliced pans left at 430 pm, no skimmed milk, half the meat fridges empty... initiate plan b... bakery bread, oven bread, long life skimmed milk and full beef joint instead of beef pieces... estimate my stocks now sufficient to last 1 week.


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Feb 2018)

This may be my last communication for some time.

I shall leave you with the words of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, my tent mate here...
“There's an east wind coming all the same, such a wind as never blew on England yet. It will be cold and bitter, Watson, and a good many of us may wither before its blast. But it's God's own wind none the less and a cleaner, better stronger land will lie in the sunshine when the storm has cleared.” 

God save the King!​


----------



## Purple (28 Feb 2018)

Well the dog scraped through last night which is just as well as the plan is to eat her before moving on to the children...


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (28 Feb 2018)

Yet people are still in denial about global warming


----------



## Firefly (28 Feb 2018)

Getting pretty bad here now in Cork. Cloves & lemons at the ready!

Hope everyone keeps safe...


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2018)

For once the East coast is getting it worse than the West and South West though the Midlands will probably be coldest.
We are closing at 2pm in work today.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Mar 2018)

Flooding after all this starts to thaw could be a major worry.


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Mar 2018)

Hoping that things do thaw out - temperatures aren't supposed to rise too much in the coming days, could be stuck with ice on the roads into next week ...


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2018)

Ceist Beag said:


> Flooding after all this starts to thaw could be a major worry.


I live on a hill so I'll be fine and I don't care about anyone else


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Purple said:


> I live on a hill so I'll be fine and I don't care about anyone else



How are you going to get home at 2 o'clock?


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> How are you going to get home at 2 o'clock?


That's a good question...


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Purple said:


> That's a good question...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM


I watched that with no sound and the first thing i saw was a hand reaching out to stroke a mans neck and I wondered "jasus, was that meant to be a private message?"


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Mar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og838rfXTPE

Just mind you find a deep bit of snow for the landing!


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

It's lovely here in Cork at the moment. The weather site I use (yr.no) is showing a bit of a non-event until 6pm...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> It's lovely here in Cork at the moment



loads & loads of snow here in west Cork.. wind that cuts through you... dreading the winds later once Emma comes calling!!


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Jazz01 said:


> loads & loads of snow here in west Cork.. wind that cuts through you... dreading the winds later once Emma comes calling!!



Thanks....on it's way so!


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Mar 2018)

The wind is picking up fallen snow which is merging with the snow that's currently falling... ladies and gentlemen, we have ourselves a blizzard.


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> on it's way so!



It's gone eerily quiet here - no wind, no snow ... "calm before the storm..." ?


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Purple said:


> I watched that with no sound and the first thing i saw was a hand reaching out to stroke a mans neck and I wondered "jasus, was that meant to be a private message?"


lol


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Jazz01 said:


> It's gone eerily quiet here - no wind, no snow ... "calm before the storm..." ?


Yeah....went out for a stroll there and it's eerily quiet....


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Mar 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> we have ourselves a blizzard



Odyssey - what part of the country are you in? still very quiet here... Seems it's "hit" the south east...


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Cork city still quiet....looks like it's going to snow soon but I think we mightnt get the worst of Emma ...


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Mar 2018)

Jazz01 said:


> Odyssey - what part of the country are you in? still very quiet here... Seems it's "hit" the south east...



Clontarf... the wind is still howling, as strong as it ever gets here, but seems to have stopped actually snowing in the lst 30 minutes.

Edit: Wind has dropped in last 5 minutes.. I'm guessing this is the brief calm before Emma makes full appearance.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Mar 2018)

There's nowt 'appining int mid West, it were all just a wheeze wunt it ....sorry Emmerdale just came on, I like go full Zak Dingle


----------



## Firefly (1 Mar 2018)

Still nothing here. Forecast was snow from 7pm onwards but it's like that Guinness Christmas ad out there at the moment....


----------



## Firefly (2 Mar 2018)

Plenty of snow overnight and snowing softly now. No sign of Emma though, so just the nice bits.


----------



## Leper (2 Mar 2018)

Hmmmmmm . . . . .just rose from my warm bed and shoved on the kettle for a quick cup of Barry's before I venture down the road with the dog. It's still snowing outside; I don't know if Emma struck Cork as I slept through from about 9.00pm. But, the landscape looks magnificent. However, I'm glad to hear from RTE News on the radio that Emma has now cleared the country. So I am relieved that Purple and all the Irish people that matter (i.e. those who live in the Pale and the greater Pale area) survived whatever the weather threw at them. I am heartened that RTE news coverage was nationwide instead of the usual panic if Dublin only is affected and the non coverage if Dublin is not affected.

Although my union subscription ceased on my retirement they were good enough to email me advising that the HSE concedes that "Emergency" leave with pay would be afforded to staff who could not travel because of the conditions, but added any time not worked would have to be worked up before the end of the year. Fair play to the HSE for such thoughtful sentiments. Nothing like our Health Service to instill staff bonding when necessary.

On a more serious note a dreadful accident happened in a city suburb yesterday when a boy was taking a picture of the landscape slipped from a small wall and suffered what could be some dreadful life changing injury to himself. Our hearts must go out to him and his family.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Mar 2018)

Officially snowed in here.  Very glad to be indoors and warm.

Fair play to all our medical and emergency services staff.


----------



## Firefly (2 Mar 2018)

Leper said:


> On a more serious note a dreadful accident happened in a city suburb yesterday when a boy was taking a picture of the landscape slipped from a small wall and suffered what could be some dreadful life changing injury to himself. Our hearts must go out to him and his family.



Yes, very sad indeed.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Mar 2018)

Wasn't much snow here in D3 after 6pm last night, but it's coming down now in a swirl...snow about 1 foot deep, in some places the wind has blown it into 2 foot piles.

Edit: Visually it's amazing... it's like the snowflakes aren't landing, just caught in the air, up, down, sideways, swirling around.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (2 Mar 2018)

Leper said:


> Although my union subscription ceased on my retirement they were good enough to email me advising that the HSE concedes that "Emergency" leave with pay would be afforded to staff who could not travel because of the conditions, but added any time not worked would have to be worked up before the end of the year. Fair play to the HSE for such thoughtful sentiments. Nothing like our Health Service to instill staff bonding when necessary.


That is really bad.  The NHS treat it as Special *Paid *Leave which is only fair.


----------



## Purple (2 Mar 2018)

I work in a Small private company and our policy is that if we close everyone gets paid. We closed early yesterday and everyone got a full days pay.


----------



## Purple (2 Mar 2018)

Leper said:


> So I am relieved that Purple and all the Irish people that matter (i.e. those who live in the Pale and the greater Pale area) survived whatever the weather threw at them. I am heartened that RTE news coverage was nationwide instead of the usual panic if Dublin only is affected and the non coverage if Dublin is not affected.


RTÉ have a public service mandate so they have to report on every part of the country, even the parts that don’t matter.


----------



## Firefly (2 Mar 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> That is really bad.  The NHS treat it as Special *Paid *Leave which is only fair.



I agree. I think it was reversed though. If you can't get to work due to your car breaking down or you child getting sick you are not expected to take the time out of A/L.

Obviously it can be abused, but it's only a day or two and there is an element of trust involved.

My wife, who works in the HSE, walked to work yesterday, but it's too bad today.


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2018)

Firefly said:


> If you can't get to work due to your car breaking down or you child getting sick you are not expected to take the time out of A/L.


No, but you don't get paid either.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (5 Mar 2018)

The drop off of people posting on aam since the bad weather very interesting,


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> The drop off of people posting on aam since the bad weather very interesting,


There were snowmen to make...


----------



## RETIRED2017 (5 Mar 2018)

Purple said:


> There were snowmen to make...


Good keep up the good work  You could be making snowmen all year round with all the snow throwing that goes on here, Most are back working for Santa by now,


----------

